# Anonymat Proxy



## kaos (17 Juillet 2008)

Je me disais qu'un topics sur les Proxys avec quelques ressources manquaient cruellement sur le forum.

Tout d'abord , cela à été répété des milliers de fois , on est jamais anonyme sur le net et ce n'est pas un proxy qui va vous rendre invisible au yeux de la loi ...

Si vous avez été banni d'un forum , il y a sans doute de bonnes raisons , on reconnaitra votre façon d'ecrire ou de penser soyez en sur , et ce n'est pas ici que vous apprendrez comment attaquer le pentagone ou devenir maitre du monde , on est pas à la télé ...

Tout cela étant dis maintenant , une mise en garde s'impose ... il est fortement déconseillé d'utiliser un proxy lorsque vous vous connectez ou effectuez des opérations bancaires ou des achats en ligne .... lorsqu'on se connecte à un proxy au Vietnam ou en Russie , on ne sais pas ce que le proprio du proxy va faire avec nos données ... car ils ont tout en log, donc attention à bien vous déconnecter !

J'utilise des proxys car je suis Modo sur plusieurs forum "sensibles" si je puis m'exprimer comme ça, et je ne souhaite pas que d'autres modérateurs que je ne connais pas, ou mal voient mon IP.
Utiliser un proxy c'est un peu comme ne pas etre obligé de donner son vrai numéro de téléphone ou son adresse postale à n'importe qui .*


Un proxy ? c'est quoi ?*

Un bon résumé ici

On peut se connecter à un proxy de différente manières , soit dans les prefs réseaux de son ordinateur , dans ce cas c'est toutes les connections qui passeront par le proxy ou bien juste son navigateur .... dans ce cas votre msn aura votre vrai IP mais votre navigateur lui utilisera un autre chemin .... en gros quoi ! je resume 

On peut paramétrer son navigateur dans les prefs ... mais des extensions permettent une gestion plus rapides des listes de proxys qui ont une durée de vie très limitée , car un serveur proxys demande beaucoup de ressources et une fois qu'un proxy est connu il peut être rapidement saturé ...

Un site cité sur ce forum peut etre aussi fort utile  http://www.manoubi.com


*Voici des extensions pour firefox*

SWITCHPROXY

FOXYPROXY

_Tutoriel Foxyproxy




_*Ou trouver des adresses de proxy valides ?
*
Les sites ne manquent pas , google vous aidera 

http://www.free-proxy.fr

http://www.freeproxylists.com/us.php

http://www.stayinvisible.com/index.html

*


Tester la validité des proxy 

*http://www.samair.ru/s-proxychecker/index.php

Le site propose deux styles le test par lot et le single test chacun ayant quelques parametres



*
Surf anonyme *par un proxy http sans logiciels ni réglage_s

Utilisez ce site pour surfer anonymement
( attention certains sites ou forum peuvent refuser la connexion )

_http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

http://www.proxysurf.org/

http://www.secuser.com/outils/surfanonyme.htm


*logiciel de protection Macos x*
*
Netshade* ( $29.00 ) 
je ne connait pas ce soft , je laisse donc un autre vous parler de ce logiciel

http://www.raynersoftware.com/netshade/




Pour vérifier que votre IP est changée rendez vous sur  *http://www.monip.org/*

Une extension firefox vous donne aussi votre IP   http://extensions.geckozone.org/ShowIP




Voilà , j'espère que ce topics vous servira


----------



## maousse (18 Juillet 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Je me disais qu'un topics sur les Proxys avec quelques ressources manquaient cruellement sur le forum.



mouais, pas sûr...



kaos a dit:


> J'utilise des proxys car je suis Modo sur plusieurs forum "sensibles" si je puis m'exprimer comme ça, et je ne souhaite pas que d'autres modérateurs que je ne connais pas, ou mal voient mon IP.
> Utiliser un proxy c'est un peu comme ne pas etre obligé de donner son vrai numéro de téléphone ou son adresse postale à n'importe qui.


Excuse-moi, mais ton cas est un peu particulier. Tout le monde n'a pas "besoin" de porter une casquette au ras des yeux dans la rue pour éviter les regards. Et si les concernés ne sont pas capables de se débrouiller pour trouver tout cela en ligne en deux coups de google, c'est qu'ils ne méritent vraiment pas ton aide, ni aucune d'ailleurs.

C'est bien dommage, ton topo est plutôt bien fait, mais tu invoques les mauvaises raisons d'utiliser un proxy à mon sens, pour expliquer la démarche. C'est avant tout une raison technique toute bête, et c'était surtout pratique du temps des connexions 14400 bauds avec un lien transatlantique navrant à utiliser, un bon proxy accélérait carrément la navigation.

Du coup, je n'aime pas le ton de cette explication.


----------



## maousse (18 Juillet 2008)

Et puis faire un sujet sur ce thème sans parler de The Onion Router, ça laisse une lacune flagrante :
http://www.torproject.org/


----------



## kaos (18 Juillet 2008)

Et bien je t'invite à faire un topo avec ce que tu utilises , pourquoi etc .... ça peut servir, 
et ça peut m'aider aussi , je ne connais pas tout et je suis pas a fond en informatique ...
J'ai pas fais ce post pour décrire tout les avantages d'un proxy mais regrouper plusieurs adresses 
etc ....

Il y a plusieurs raisons a l'utilisation d'un proxy , moi la vitesse m'importe peu , pas besoin de plus ! mais un autre peut utiliser un proxy pour d'autres raisons etc etc ...


----------



## kaos (18 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Et puis faire un sujet sur ce thème sans parler de The Onion Router, ça laisse une lacune flagrante :
> http://www.torproject.org/




Ne pas citer tor c'est faire preuve de lacunes ? tor est est pourtant sur le site des extensions de firefox ? si je ne l'ai pas cité c'est peut etre pour une bonne raison ... faut il vraiment jouer à qui en sais le plus ? et qui à la plus grosse ?

 je préférerais que tu me dises dans quel cas tu utilises un proxy , pourquoi et quel sont tes sources afin que ceux qui n'en utilisent pas puissent faire leur premiers pas avec plusieurs avis, et je n'ai pas écris de sujet sur les proxys ! je ne suis pas calé dans ce domaine !
 ..


----------



## maousse (18 Juillet 2008)

Je parlais de vitesse car c'était une raison valable à l'époque pour utiliser un proxy. Aujourd'hui, plus tant que ça avec des accès haut débit généralisés.

Les seules raisons restantes sont toutes en relation avec un usage de sa connexion à la limite de la légalité ou pour satisfaire une paranoia mal soignée. C'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


----------

